# VAF4A- Appendix 2 - Help filling form



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

got married in august 2012....

but i first met my wife in june 2008 in london... 

now they ask when did your relationship being?
well we got to know each other and were dating in a month or so.. so i can put july 2008?

now another question is , was this arranaged or love? 
erm , first it was love , and then we involved our families as per tradition in our culture>> so what do i say ? 

and last question... 

i dint keep any bills,screenshots,skype logs ,from 2008 .. cz little did i know we will need to show ukba.. but i do have all that from 2011 ( when we got engaged ) till now ... from nov 2011 to march 2013..... ??/ 

or js to avoid complication , i should js put , we met in 2011 

advise plz


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

abidabzhussain said:


> got married in august 2012....
> 
> but i first met my wife in june 2008 in london...
> 
> ...


I'd do so, As there is nothing to authenticate that you've actually met her in 2008.




abidabzhussain said:


> now another question is , was this arranaged or love? erm , first it was love , and then we involved our families as per tradition in our culture>> so what do i say ?



Regarding Wedding: be honest, declare it loud. (The reason for this question is to see if you are marrying a relative from your close relation which isn't legal in UK)


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

abidabzhussain said:


> got married in august 2012....
> 
> but i first met my wife in june 2008 in london...
> 
> ...


Yes, put the ACTUAL date that you met. Don't lie just because you cannot prove it. If, for some reason UKBA decided to query this date and found out that you lied, you will be in trouble. There's no need to provide evidence of communication that spans as far back as 2008, so just provide what you have. But don't lie. Big no no. 



> now another question is , was this arranaged or love?
> erm , first it was love , and then we involved our families as per tradition in our culture>> so what do i say ?


If you met & began a relationship first as love, say that. Unless it was a direct result of your families (arranging a meeting BEFORE you had met, etc), no need to add that. 



> and last question...
> 
> i dint keep any bills,screenshots,skype logs ,from 2008 .. cz little did i know we will need to show ukba.. but i do have all that from 2011 ( when we got engaged ) till now ... from nov 2011 to march 2013..... ??/
> 
> ...


No, as I said above, do not lie. Say you met in 2008. If you like you can include a note stating you did not save screen shots from that far back, and include the ones that you have saved. But do not lie in your application, about anything. Ever.


----------



## mehemlynn (Nov 16, 2011)

To be an "arranged marriage" they are looking for was it arranged for you (think more like arranged between families when you were children); not a marriage that you asked them to work through the contracts for.

When you met, should be when you met. They don't expect much from that part of your relationship (unless you only just met). Who keeps all the communication with someone they just met as a friend. 

Most of the information about keeping in contact that they are looking for is in the last year or two (and that you have visited each other - if you have been in a long relationship). They aren't looking for every time you've talked in the past 6 years.

Don't lie to the UKBA, it is a really bad idea.

You can add details in the letter of introduction and letter of sponsorship.


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2013)

abidabzhussain said:


> but i first met my wife in june 2008 in london...
> now they ask when did your relationship being?
> well we got to know each other and were dating in a month or so.. so i can put july 2008?


This is what I've learnt for the "to have met"

A relationship that has developed over the Internet would not satisfy the 'to have met' requirement unless the relationship included a personal face-to-face meeting between the couple concerned. Evidence of a face-to-face meeting might include a travel history, relevant email exchanges etc.


----------



## Leanna (Oct 22, 2012)

DamanisShallo said:


> This is what I've learnt for the "to have met"
> 
> A relationship that has developed over the Internet would not satisfy the 'to have met' requirement unless the relationship included a personal face-to-face meeting between the couple concerned. Evidence of a face-to-face meeting might include a travel history, relevant email exchanges etc.


True. But this question only pertains to when the couple met the first time. There's no need for hard-evidence for this first meeting. Hard evidence is only required for the duration of the relationship. 

I agree that UKBA means to have met in person for this question and does not count "meeting" online as to have met.


----------



## khadija85 (Apr 20, 2014)

*hi*

Hi 

Would you please help me to fill the appendix 2 vaf4a online please


----------

